# Dandy's First show *pictures*



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

I borrowed one of my BO's mini geldings this weekend for a show... well she actually told me to bring him with when I go with April and him being soo cute I just had to. He had never been to a show so eveything was new to him and he was a bit curious of everything. We got last in driving (the arena was pretty deep for the little legs) he broke gate once, didnt want to back, and didnt want to stand still in the line-up. I was really proud of him though cause he started calming down and the other horses in the class could have eaten him for breakfast...lol. And then he won halter. He tied to the trailer nice for the day and wasnt all noisey. Here are some of "Dandy Candy's" first show pics!!!


----------

